# pop up blocker worth it or not



## yellosnow (Jan 2, 2004)

i have been thinking about purchasing a pop up blocker because lately i have been comming across so many pop ups, today, when i started up my computer, i received 6 and i wasnt even online yet, does anybody know of any good software? is the software worth it? i dont know anything about pop ups any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
thank you
andy


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi again,

There are two free options :

Free Surfer

http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.kolumbus.fi/eero.muhonen/FS/&e=7421

Avant Browser (IE Based with integrated Popup Stopper)

http://www.avantbrowser.com

At least try these out before paying for another program.

And see your earlier post about the virus / trojan as there is another download link you may find helpful to get rid of your existing problem.


----------



## oldie (Sep 28, 2003)

Google is as good as any. RSMs link


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, don't pay for one....I found Google's to be the best popup blocker, and it didn't need another program running in startup, and it was free. And the rest of the Google toolbar is pretty useful too.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is a similar thread that you might want to check out:

http://forums.techguy.org/t187630/s.html


----------



## starman2002 (Jul 11, 2003)

MYIE2 works well if you want a good wrap around for IE.Other browsers like Firebird and Mozilla also block popup ads.If you don't want another browser the Google toolbar works well.
http://www.myie2.com/
http://toolbar.google.com/
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firebird/


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> i received 6 and i wasnt even online yet


 That's not good. You probably have some spyware / adware or even malware running. You should download and install AdAware and get rid of it.

http://www.tucows.com/preview/236049.html


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Don't pay....download a free one


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's another excellent freeware popup blocker:

http://www.registry-cleaner.net/pop-up-blocker.htm


----------



## Mmusicman (Aug 11, 2003)

Google Popup blocker works great for me


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I use popupcop, but since I bought it like 3-4 years ago before blocking was something available for free I can't rate any of the freebies.
I still get free upgrades from the original purchase and haven't seen an unwanted popup for years.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Thing i like best about google toolbar is that you barely notice it, ZERO popups get thru, theres no programs to open or anything, its easily uninstalled, its easy to get, and it comes with a direct search to google on it.


----------



## newkidtopc (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello yellowsnow,
I second griffinspc's opinion.You may have spyware running on your PC.So may be you should clean it up first.

As far as I know, there is no need to buy a pop up blocker.Mozilla Firebird has a built in blocker and it hasnt allowed any to get through.

Just my two cents :up:


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

the popup blocker built into my mozilla browser works a treat for me and its free!!

michael


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Mozilla Firebird is a good one :up:


----------



## cavemanmac (Mar 30, 2004)

I have used AddSubtract Pro for the last 2 or 3 years and highly recommend it. I can't remember the last popup I have seen. It is easy to customize. It also controls cookies and lets you get rid of history, your temporary internet files, your recycle bin, your Run dialog history all with the click of one button. There is also a section for blocking entire sites.

It does cost $30, but it is well worth it.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

I understand that when Micrsoft puts out its next service pack in a couple of months, that the Internet Explorer upgrade will include a pop-up blocker.

Ive been using MyIE2 as my browser for about a year now. It has pop-up blocking built in. I never see pop-up ads. MyIE2 is free.

http://www.myie2.com/html_en/home.htm


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Here is a page with _many_ free popup blockers. some are so-so and some are great. I am currently using Popup Manager. I like it because it opens and closes with your browser and you don't have to have it loading with windows, or you don't need to suddly launch it when popups suddenly flood your screen:

http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/misctools/fwpopblock.html


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Mozilla Firefox ditto.


MaryAnn


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *Here is a page with many free popup blockers. some are so-so and some are great. I am currently using Popup Manager. I like it because it opens and closes with your browser and you don't have to have it loading with windows, or you don't need to suddly launch it when popups suddenly flood your screen:
> 
> http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/misctools/fwpopblock.html *


Pyritechips - that is a great site for lots of stuff. Thanks. :up: :up:


----------



## woodrow (Dec 20, 2003)

google works great for me too


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GoJoAGoGo:_
> *Mozilla Firebird is a good one :up: *


What pop ups? 

I don't see any pop ups.


----------



## cnimbus (Mar 1, 2003)

Maybe Proxomitron will do the trick? It not only blocks popups, it nukes ads within web pages, as well. Web pages look a lot better without all those flashing, annoying ads cluttering them up. :up:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Pyritechips - that is a great site for lots of stuff. Thanks.


Yep! Loads of great free apps there. Enjoy!  :up:


----------

